# How to get her forgiveness



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

I have hurt my gal so much last year. She has hurt me as well. We broke up in November and I moved out. We are 49 and 46. I asked her to marry me last year and things were good. I made humongous mistakes that made us without a home and no money. How do I get her to give me another chance. How do we rebuild and move forward. She still talks to me. But she is so damaged.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she has at least as much begging for forgiveness to do as you.

She was sleeping with you while banging her scumbag ex who is cheating on his SO with her.

Honestly, if she would go to counseling with you it would be a good first step.

You both have f'd your relationship up royally.

She is busily banging idiot ex and you while you screwed up your finances.

If she isn't repentant and as eager to repair the relationship as you, then it won't work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah it's pretty messed up. I prob need to just accept that we didn't work out and move on


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry man. Try to give yourself room and time to think.

Don't make decisions while you are desperate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

